# inferior alveolar block



## ggparker14

Need other's opinions. Inferior alveolar block for dental pain. Would 64400 be correct code?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## LTibbetts

try 64402. some payers pay and most don't, unfortunately. I think that only dentists can charge and actually get paid for these codes.


----------



## Mojo

I use 64400 for the dental block. The inferior alveolar nerve is a branch of the mandibular nerve which is the 3rd branch of the trigeminal nerve.


----------



## kak6

I also use 64400 if pt. has abscess 522.5 use that instead of the pain code 525.9 or even carries 521.00 try and stay away from the pain code unless nothing else is documented.


----------



## Sueedwards

I agree with the 64402. 
thanks, Sue


----------



## alisonbee

Mojo said:


> I use 64400 for the dental block. The inferior alveolar nerve is a branch of the mandibular nerve which is the 3rd branch of the trigeminal nerve.



I agree with this statement.  We charge the 64400.


----------



## welzi

*Welzi*

Thanks for this info...was VERY helpful today!!


----------

